
Supreme Court ruling has wiped out 11 “do it on a computer” patents so far - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/09/supreme-court-ruling-has-wiped-out-11-do-it-on-a-computer-patents-so-far/
======
DanBC
The vox article that this points to is much better. It has more detail and it
gives the reasons some patents are being squashed.

[http://www.vox.com/2014/9/12/6138483/software-patents-are-
cr...](http://www.vox.com/2014/9/12/6138483/software-patents-are-crumbling-
thanks-to-the-supreme-court)

